# ? Which steering system



## spanick (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm building a console for the 90/65 jet and can't decide which steering option I want to go with,I'm looking at Teleflex .


----------



## dearl (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a 90/65 jet with a front mounted console and I have the Teleflex Big T system with a 19' cable. It does the job, but I'm seriously considering Hydraulic steering in the future.


----------



## Seth (Feb 4, 2015)

My new boat came with a no feedback system. I love it! If I let go of the steering wheel while driving straight, it keeps going straight instead of spinning the wheel and running me towards a back. Also, no more bungee cords to keep the motor straight while hauling the boat. Not quite as good as hydraulic, but definitely better than what I had on my last boat.


----------

